# Ricoh GX e3300 Cost per print



## stakehouse (Jun 13, 2008)

I am looking to purchase a Ricoh GX e3300 (I only require an A4 printer) but I am trying to find out the cost per print based on 100% coverage of an A4 sheet or a cost calculator for the Ricoh GX e3300.
Any help on this matter would be appreciated.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

$0.60 per page full coverage plus cost of paper


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Is that 100-100-100-100?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I printed a high coverage test photo.
Same as I have used over many years.

So my test was intended to be real world
high coverage print.


----------



## stakehouse (Jun 13, 2008)

David

Thanks very much for the information, it is alot less than I thought it would be as my last sublimation printer - R265 with bulk system cost me twice as much. Based on your info I will look to buy a GX e3300, it is a shame that I am based in the UK as I would use Conde if I was based in the US.


----------

